# Phos-zorb?



## Guest

So I've started a planted aquarium, but I'm having some algae problems whilst I'm cycling the tank. I was wondering whether a product like Phos-Zorb would help. I read that if I remove some Phosphate then the little amount left will be absorbed by the plants and not the algae. Am I correct in my understanding and will this help with the algae and overall tank condition?
Cheers


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

What kind of algae is it?


----------



## Guest

JoeDizzleMPLS said:


> What kind of algae is it?


It's white and fluffy. Looks like Hair algae in some places, some places are darker green/brown. It's only on the substrate and some of the glass now. I've been cycling the tank with some raw shrimp, could this of started it?


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

Some pics and some specs would would help to identify the problem -- lighting, photoperiod, water params, etc.


----------



## Guest

I'll post some pics soon, the camera is charging.
Specs are:
Tank=200cm x 45cm x 80cm
Current lighting: 2x30w T8 white, 2x25w T8 Red, 2x25w T8 White (Have a new unit which houses 4x80w T5 But not installing till I have my pressurized co2 Unit set up)
Photo period: 12 hours have cut to 11hours after initial algae sighting.
I Dose with Seachem Flourish & Flourish excel as according to instructions
Substrate is CaribSea Super Naturals, with Tetra Initial Sticks layered in the middle of the substrate.
ph = 7.0
ammo = 4

I have added some Algaefix and have started vacuuming some of it out which seems to be mostly over the substrate and on the driftwood. I think it might of been caused by the Initial sticks as I disturbed the substrate a few times whilst planting some new plants.


----------



## Guest

Here you can see some of the stuff, sorry bout picture quality















Some of it on the driftwood, like white greyish dots







Some little lumps of it over the substrate, slight discolouring as well







Water seem's slightly greenish when observed from the side







Full tank shot, Don't judge the aquascape, I know it isn't great, and still got some other pieces to add


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

The only stuff I can clearly see is the brown stuff on the substrate, that's just diatoms -- pretty common in new tanks and should go away on it's own when everything stabilizes. I'd maybe cut the lighting back a bit just in case the green tint is the start of green water, but other than that, I think it looks OK for now.

If you are planning on installing pressurized co2 on this tank, I would just kinda let the cycle do it's thing for now and worry about fine-tuning everything once you get the new lighting and co2 set up.


----------



## Guest

JoeDizzleMPLS said:


> The only stuff I can clearly see is the brown stuff on the substrate, that's just diatoms -- pretty common in new tanks and should go away on it's own when everything stabilizes. I'd maybe cut the lighting back a bit just in case the green tint is the start of green water, but other than that, I think it looks OK for now.
> 
> If you are planning on installing pressurized co2 on this tank, I would just kinda let the cycle do it's thing for now and worry about fine-tuning everything once you get the new lighting and co2 set up.


Thanks for the reply Joe, I'll cut back the lighting to 8 hours is this ok? Also should I keep dosing flourish or could this lead to green water?


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

8 hours would be fine, that's how long I keep my lights on during the day. You can keep dosing Flourish, green water is usually caused by ammonia, that's why it can flare up during the cycling process. If you notice that the green tint gets worse, you could try cutting back the lighting again.


----------



## Guest

JoeDizzleMPLS said:


> 8 hours would be fine, that's how long I keep my lights on during the day. You can keep dosing Flourish, green water is usually caused by ammonia, that's why it can flare up during the cycling process. If you notice that the green tint gets worse, you could try cutting back the lighting again.


Thanks Joe, any advice on the scape? Saw your tanks and they look spectacular.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

I think it looks good, it'll be a lot easier to see what needs to be added or moved around once you get the new lighting and co2 installed, then the growth should take off and things should start filling in that vertical space.


----------



## Guest

JoeDizzleMPLS said:


> I think it looks good, it'll be a lot easier to see what needs to be added or moved around once you get the new lighting and co2 installed, then the growth should take off and things should start filling in that vertical space.


Agreed. I'm just looking for a good drop checker now and then I'll be setting up. I hope it'll fill out nicely before I throw in the p's.
Thanks agains


----------

